# what is the best products muscletech for build muscles????



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

hi every body

this is myh first writing :becky:

i like to get huge muscles and i workout along last 8 year:clap2:, i used naNOX9™ Hardcore product from muscletech and i got some benefit

i like this company products, i feel they are very good

currently i want to use naNO Vapor or Anabolic VITAKIC from muscletech

so

which one you recommend to use???:eyebrows:

is there another product which is better than these products??? :evil:


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

is there an body????

where is every body????????????

no one


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

first off you placed the post in the gaining weight section when these should be in the supplement section these being supplements and all.....what are you trying to achieve by taking these products if you let us know then we can help you more


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

PScarb said:


> first off you placed the post in the gaining weight section when these should be in the supplement section these being supplements and all.....what are you trying to achieve by taking these products if you let us know then we can help you more


First of all I would thank your concern

Then

i try to get huge muscle as i can and i mean permanent muscle


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I just think its as expensive as hell, and you are paying for the mass exposure of the products. when I've swapped product recomendations its never cropped up, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The voice said:


> First of all I would thank your concern
> 
> Then
> 
> i try to get huge muscle as i can and i mean permanent muscle


well i am glad you welcome my concern......but you cannot expect replies if you post in the wrong section....

in saying that your goal of build huge muscle is down to diet not the supplements you use so post up your current diet along with times you eat etc.....because if your eating poorly then no amount of suupplements will help


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

matey i`d stay away from muscletech its very expensive and that doesnt guarentee its the best.

kre alklyns a good choice as is a strong pre workout coffee.

get your diet in order and i suspect stick with a fullbody workout 2-3 x a week for a good 3 months.


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

yes muscletech products are very expensive but they are very good in building muscles i used to take naNOX9™ Hardcore with shake proton just for one month and i got very good ruselts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry but they are average with a huge marketing budget, but i feel you have answered your own question you have used naNOX9 and got huge results so stick with it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sorry mate, but you probly just made good newbie gains from simply training..

however if you feel you`ve made good gains stick with what youre doing if you can afford it


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

Ok mate

No need to waste time so tell me about some thing or product or supplement from your experiences which help me in get more muscles and don't forget i am not beginner on this sport . The gym is my life.

These are my measurements

Age 30 years old

Length 176 cm

Weight 82 kg

Workout timing 1 hour per day and 5 day per week

So>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

The voice said:


> Ok mate
> 
> No need to waste time so tell me about some thing or product or supplement from your experiences which help me in get more muscles and don't forget i am not beginner on this sport . The gym is my life.
> 
> ...


Post up your diet and training split.Also,maybe post a pic of yourself so we have an idea of your level/standard.


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

What happened?

i wrote two times and they do not appear on te wep pag


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive given you my suggestion-kre alklyn.

i use krevolution by extreme.

i`d be interested to see what results you`ve gained on a 5 day split.


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> ive given you my suggestion-kre alklyn.
> 
> i use krevolution by extreme.
> 
> i`d be interested to see what results you`ve gained on a 5 day split.


what it is for?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kre-akalyn is a 3rd generation creatine...

i have asked for you to post up your currnet diet and you have ignored me ...why?? no supplement will give you big muscle without a decent diet as a base


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Where's your diet? - before any supplement - this is the priority.

It may well be perfect,if so,others can learn,if it's not,then we can advise on beneficial changes - Post it up please.


----------



## dan danz (Jan 17, 2009)

io have a big mug of coffee 3 tablespoon kenco and 3 sweetners ..no milk does wonders  u can also have it cold in a bottle


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Kre-akalyn is a 3rd generation creatine...
> 
> i have asked for you to post up your currnet diet and you have ignored me ...why?? no supplement will give you big muscle without a decent diet as a base


no mate i didnt ignred you.....i will post it very soon dont wory


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

8 am: 3-5 Eggs + bread + cheese + milk

11 am: chicken or meat + vegetable + juice

1 pm: work out

After workout immediately I take creatine

2:30 : Protein shakes ( 50 gm protein + high carbohydrates + low sugar and fat)

4 pm: rice with fish

8 pm: protein shakes

5 Day per week workout


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5x a week weight training is too much for the average natural trainer dude.

i dont expect you to beleive it and i dont expect any one else to agree with me.

in fact i`m sick of saying it lol

:focus:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> 5x a week weight training is too much for the average natural trainer dude.
> 
> i dont expect you to beleive it and i dont expect any one else to agree with me.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree,way too much,no debate from me.

To the OP,not enough food imo - eat more,train less(with intensity),rest more = grow


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

yes i agree with you

but if you ask me how i manage my training schedule you will know how it work

and also don't forget i take some power igniter and blood bumper these give me power full to do workout


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre squatting and deading hard i dont see how you can train 5x a week NATURALLY.

and no supps will make THAT difference dude.(unless theyre legal prosteroids)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The voice said:


> 8 am: 3-5 Eggs + bread + cheese + milk
> 
> 11 am: chicken or meat + vegetable + juice
> 
> ...


you want to build muscle then you need to weigh your foods so you know what amount of cals and nutrients you are eating....this diet does not tell me how many grams of carbs you eat or protein nor fats, before you decide to use expensive supplements then start weighing your food so you know how to adjust your diet to gain...


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> if youre squatting and deading hard i dont see how you can train 5x a week NATURALLY.
> 
> and no supps will make THAT difference dude.(unless theyre legal prosteroids)


 i hade never ever use prosteroids


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

PScarb said:


> you want to build muscle then you need to weigh your foods so you know what amount of cals and nutrients you are eating....this diet does not tell me how many grams of carbs you eat or protein nor fats, before you decide to use expensive supplements then start weighing your food so you know how to adjust your diet to gain...


 good

in order to learn from your experinces

could you advice me how much of carbs & portion i should take for hard workout and how many time of workout per week normally i should do


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you want me to create a full diet and training plan for you? no mate you have to do some of the work.....

make your daily totals from the number below

1.5g of protein per lb of bodyweight

2g of carbs per lb of bodyweight

.25g fats per lb of bodyweight

so for a 200lb man his number will look like this

Protein - 300g

Carbs - 400g

Fats - 50g

Cals - 3150cals

you would then increase the numbers as you see fit depending on your progress

as for training then train only 4 times a week at the very most....

something like

Mon - Chest/biceps

Tues - Legs

Wed - Off

Thur - Back

Fri - shoulders/triceps


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

Sur don't misunderstand me

I am sorry, you didn't write some thing new

this diet is old fashion any body can get it from any bodybuilding magazine or by asking coach

my friend i will send to you my photo, i want you to know that you speak to an expert on this sport

and again i have to say, i do this sport since i am 17 years old and i now i am 30 years old so i want you imagine how i look like with all this spending time on gym

my main topic is what is the best product give or help to build muscles since there are 1000 of product on the markets ,you know there is no limitation on this sport and there is always secrets

finally you have to believe that I am not ordinary player, and I used to train people in my gym.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

What PSCarb has suggested isn't "old fashioned" it is a solid guideline. Which has been used for a long time for a simple reason. It works. When you talk of "secrets" it appears that you are suggesting towards something else. However, what guys are wanting to do is simply look at your current diet and routine. And take it from there.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it may be old fashioned mate but it works it has got me to 230lbs at 5'5" tall with 12%BF now if this info is so available why does your diet look so bad?

thing is you do not weigh your food so you do not know how many calories you eat this means when you are not making progress you do not know what to change and by how much the fact that you are looking for a supplement to make you massive spells this out in huge letters........you will get no more input from me on this thread....i will take my old fashioned ways with me....


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

So your 12 st something at 5ft 9in?

You've been training for 13 years, 5x per week and have a great physique?

You claim to be an expert on the sport?

Yet your diet stinks?

And you think muscletech is a quality product?

What gives?


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

my friend don't take my writing as insult

it just a chat

we can exchange our experiences in this field

i don't i never ever claim that i am the best of the best

you have different background also me

also don't worry about my diet, really i take care and i know how much i need

what i want to say is

is there good supplement which help to maximize your muscles??? i used to take many supplements but i like muscletech supplements they give good results

if you see her i give you and all members good information it may help some body


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude no-one here rates muscletech.

you wont get a suggestion on theyre products-a sensible one anyway.

this is my suggestion for the second time.

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Kr-EVOLUTION (240 caps) [Kr-Evolution 240] - Â£44.95


----------



## The voice (May 14, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> dude no-one here rates muscletech.
> 
> you wont get a suggestion on theyre products-a sensible one anyway.
> 
> ...


thanks mate

i will take your advice


----------

